# The Modular Sonata?



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

Inspired by a recent thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/49548-best-1st-2nd-3rd.html), I was just goofing around putting together various movements from Beethoven piano sonatas partly just as a lark and partly to see if the juxtaposition of these disparate movements brings out something I hadn't heard before.

One that I think works sort of nicely is taking
1. Movement 1, sonata 30
2. Movement 2, sonata 15
3. Movement 3, sonata 17

Does anyone else have some interesting suggestions? I haven't really tried mashing up different composers- but I think a sonata written over the course of 300 years could be pretty cool!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

This isn't quite the same, but I have envisioned Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata (E major, No. 30) as sort of a Finnegan's Wake sonata. You couold segue from the third movement right back the first and it would sound fine. I even envision a pianist going through the closing bars in his head to prepare for and get in the mood for lauching into the beginning.


----------

